# 350z fully built TT - dyno



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

Broke in the motor on 5.5psi (427whp - 70 degree weather)

Had some clutch issues with the ATS triple disc, so we put back in my JWT flywheel and RPS Z32TT clutch....this clutch is only good up to 600whp, so we couldn't turn up the boost too much. Once the new Spec Twin Disc goes in, we'll add more boost.

This dyno was done at 10psi in 100 degree weather....I bet cooler temps would bring a good 20-30 more hp. Enjoy


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

pics ? technical build info?...sounds beastly though


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

fixed...red X FTL.



Old $chool said:


> Broke in the motor on 5.5psi (427whp - 70 degree weather)
> 
> Had some clutch issues with the ATS triple disc, so we put back in my JWT flywheel and RPS Z32TT clutch....this clutch is only good up to 600whp, so we couldn't turn up the boost too much. Once the new Spec Twin Disc goes in, we'll add more boost.
> 
> This dyno was done at 10psi in 100 degree weather....I bet cooler temps would bring a good 20-30 more hp. Enjoy


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

Pic of the engine bay....still modding the engine cover to fit with the APS strut bar and overflow.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

wow, no one likes?


----------

